# Prayers Needed



## FISHNNUTT (Oct 27, 2007)

Folks I have a dear life long friend who is a cancer survivor.
For some reason he has fell into deep depression and does'nt
do hardly anything but sleep. He lives with his daughter she tells me
she has to make him eat. I've tried to get him to go fishing or just
out messing around but he refuses. I'm going to go spend some time
with him to see if he will open up and talk with me. If yall could put
him in your prayers it would be awesome his name is Bill Rodgers please
pray for him.

Thanks and God Bless !!


----------



## fender bender (Mar 31, 2006)

Prayers sent, Bill needs to go fishing allways helps me.


----------



## Mrs Backlasher (Dec 19, 2004)

Heavenly Father,

Please be with Bill Rodgers and let him see the light of your grace. Wrap him in your Spirit and give him comfort and peace as only you can. If he needs medication to make it through this low spot, please be sure that his daughter or a friend gets him to a doctor.

Let Bill reflect on his survival over cancer and the love of his family and friends, and the love of God as shown to us in the sacrificial blood of Jesus. Turn his eyes to Jesus, the author and finisher of our faith. Increase his faith through the reading and hearing of your Word.

Raise his spirits, put joy in his heart, and give him an interest in the former things he did before he contracted cancer.

I praise your name, Oh Lord, that you are able to do more than we can ask or think. I ask these blessings for Bill in the name of Jesus my Savior. Amen.


----------



## FISHNNUTT (Oct 27, 2007)

Thanks Mrs B I knew I could count on you !!!!!!!!
Thanks fender bender !!


----------



## Reel Blessed (Apr 7, 2005)

Prayers sent. Green for you for being there for your friend.


----------



## txredneck68 (Aug 15, 2006)

thoughts and prayers sent


----------



## Fishinpayne (Aug 15, 2005)

I am not the typer mrs B is but the prayer was sent to the father. Remember God has a plan for us all and his plan for you might be to be with your friend to help him through this time. Prayers sent for both of you!!!

God Bless!!


----------



## great white fisherman (Jun 24, 2008)

Prayers sent. Also talk to him about going to the doctor. He might have other medical problems causing this situation. For example his thyroid might not be working right which could have been caused by cancer treatment. 

He needs extensive blood work and then go from there. Just comfort him and get him to a good doctor.


----------



## Outcast (May 20, 2004)

Being there is a wonderful lift Fishnutt! It helps to have people around you that care. Prayers sent!


----------



## twoZJs (Jul 23, 2008)

FishNNutt, this sounds like a heavy case of depression, Chemistry imbalance. 
No matter what ride you may take the person on, it will end, and he will face the dark walls by himself, alone after all the day's fires are out and everyone has gone home and, are asleep. 
I've seen this with true combat, full-tour Nam vets. I've been there, 
Post-traumatic stress disorder symptoms can come and go. Some, PTSD symptoms had been gone for years saw their symptoms come back with the terrorist attacks on 9-11 and the lingering Iraq war. 55+, careers are over, retiring and not needed in the main stream of family decision making. Some more symptoms. 
Hopelessness about the future 
Trouble sleeping or sleeping more than normal. 
Memory problems 
Trouble concentrating 
Being easily startled or frightened 
Not enjoying activities you once enjoyed 
_____ sending Prayers. ....


----------



## spitfire (Jan 2, 2007)

prayers sent!


----------



## reel lax (Apr 26, 2005)

Praying for Mr.Bill Rodgers. Stay strong.


----------

